# أديرة  الفيوم



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

*أديرة  الفيوم*
* دير رئيس الملائكة ( غبريال )​*
*​*
*بجبل النقلون ويعرف بإسم دير أبى خشبة​*
*يقع على بعد 16 كم جنوب شرق مدينة الفيوم بجبل النقلون مركز إطسا وبالقرب من قرية العزب ويرجع إلى القرن الثالث الميلادى ​*
*وبدأت حياة الرهبنة فى هذا الدير  فى القرن الرابع حيث توجد مخطوطات تحوى قوانين رهبانية أرسلها الأنبا  أنطونيوس لرهبان الدير ، ويعتبر الديرالوحيد فى مصر الذى يحمل إسم الملاك  غبريال أو جبرائيل وقد دامت فيه الرهبنة حتى القرن الـ 18 .​*
*ويذكر التاريخ أن الأنبا صموئيل المعترف قد عاش فى المغارات القريبة منه 35 عاماً​*

* 

*
* دير   الملاك  غبريال*




* 

*

* 

*
* جزء  من سور الدير القديم *


* 

*

* 

*

* 

*

* 

*
* منطقة  قلالي الرهبان*
* بس دى  القلالى القديمة القلالى الجديدة حاجة تانية خالص*


* 

*
* كنيسة   الملاك  ميخائيل قبل التجديد*

* 

*
* كنيسة   الملاك  ميخائيل أثناء التجديد*


* 

*

* 

*

* 

*
* كنيسة   الملاك   غبريال  ويظهر الثلاث خوارس بالكنيسة*


* 

*
* الأمبل بكنيسة  الملاك  غبريال*


* 

*
* معمودية قديمة كبيرة بكنيسة  الملاك   غبريال  *


* 

*
* كرسي  قديم لرئيس الدير أو أسقف الدير *


* http://www.mar-girgis.com/short/m.php?url=aHR0cDovL2ltYWdlc2hhY2sudXMv*
* أحد  أعمدة الكنيسة *


* 

*
* صورة  فريسكا للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس بالحائط البحري*
* بالدكسار من القرن الثاني  عشر*​ 

​ *















  صورتين لمزار ابونا عبد المسيح النقلوني 
*​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

*دير العزب بالفيوم*

* ************************************************** ************************************************** **************** *
* دير العزب بالفيوم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* وقد إهتم نيافة الأنبا أبرآم بهذا الدير ، فأمر بإنشاء بوابات ضخمة لمدخل الدير الرئيسى ، *
* البوابة الرئيسية للدير وبجوارها السور الجديد -------------> *


* كنيسة العذراء *
* الكنيسة الأثرية بالدير على أسم كنيسة العذراء مريم وتنخفض عن مستوى سطح الأرض .. *

* أما الكنيسة القديمة على أسم السيدة العذراء التى ترجع إلى القرن 12  الميلادى فيغطى الصحن قبتان محمولتان على حنيات ركنية مزخرفة مختلفة ،  والهيكل ا



لأوسط تزينة الحنيات على المحيط الدائرى . *
* ويلاحظ وجود الباب القديم للكنيسة القديمة فى الجهة المجاورة للمدخل الحالى وقد أضيف لاخورس بحرى للنساء قرب المعمودية . *





*



*
* كنيسة الشهيد ابى سيفين *
* وقد كان هناك كنيسة أقدم للشهيد أبى سيفين فى غرب الكنيسة الحديثة .. ولككنه هدمت وأعيد بناؤها فى القرن العشرين على الطراز الحديث . *






*



*
* وقام نيافة الأنبا أبرآم بإنشاء إستراحات للزوار والضيوف ، ومكتبة حديثة  ومرافق لراحة الزوار وجعلها بيوت للخلوة وهى تسع مئات الزوار فى الأعياد  والمناسبات دينية المسيحية . *
​


* دير الملاك غبريال فى جبل النقلون بالفيوم ​*
*​*
* دير الملاك ميخــــائيل فى جبل النقلون بالفيوم​*
* 



​*
* دير الملاك غبريال الشهير(أبى خشبة) بالفيوم... وتاريخ طويل من الحياة الرهبانية​*
* جبل النقلون يشهد لتاريخية وقدسية هذا المكان.. وحكاية 68 مغارة لا تنتهي.​*
* دير رئيس الملائكة ( غبريال ) بجبل النقلون يقع على بعد 16 كم جنوب شرق  مدينة الفيوم بجبل النقلون مركز إطسا ويمكن الوصول إليه عن طريق قرية العزب  ويرجع إلى القرن الثالث الميلادى ، ويعرف بإسم دير أبى خشبة ، وقد تم  الكشف عن المغارات التى كان يلجأ إليها المسيحييون الأوائل فى فترة  الإضطهاد الرومانى للمسيحيه ، وقد بدأت حياة الرهبنة فى هذا الدير فى القرن  الرابع وهو ما يؤيده وجود مخطوطات تحوى قوانين رهبانية أرسلها الأنبا  أنطونيوس لرهبان الدير ، وهو يعتبر الديرالوحيد فى مصر الذى يحمل إسم  الملاك غبريال أو جبرائيل وقد دامت فيه الرهبنة حتى القرن الـ 18 ، كما  يذكر أن الأنبا صموئيل المعترف قد عاش فى المغارات القريبة منه 35 عاماً ​*
* صورة فريسكا للقديس الأنبا  أنطونيوس أبى الرهبان موجودة بالحائط البحري لدير الملاك ميخائيل بالدكسار  وهى تعتبر من أنتاج الفنان القبطى فى القرن الثاني عشر​*
* 



​*
* قام ابينا وراعينا المحبوب نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا ابرام أسقف الفيوم  ورئيس دير الملاك غبريال العامر بجبل النقلون بسيامة 3 رهبان هم:​*
* الراهب عبد المسيح​*
* والراهب توماس​*
* والراهب توما​*
* كما رسم أثنين من الرهبان قسوساً وهما​*
* القس أرسانيوس والقس بيمن​*
* وأشترك مع نيافته فى صلوات السيامة أصحاب النيافة الاحبار الاجلاء​*
* الانبا لوكاس أسقف ابنوب والفتح ورئيس دير مارمينا المعلق​*
* والانبا مينا أسقف ورئيس دير مارجرجس بالخطاطبة​*
* موقع دير رئيس الملائكة غبريال​*
* يقع دير رئيس الملائكة غبريال، الذي يبعد عن مدينة الفيوم بحوالي 13كم إلى  الجنوب، وعلى جانبي الطريق زراعات، لكن ثمة مساحة تختفي فيها الزراعات  وتظهر الصحراء، ويمكن مشاهدة الدير على بعد ستة كيلومترات فهو يرتفع عن  الأرض بمقدار مائة متر، هناك حياة أخرى، فالجبل ­ جبل النقلون يحتل خلفية  المشهد، ثمة هدوء كبير يضفي على المكان روحانية كبيرة​*
* ودير الملاك غبريال هو من الأديرة القديمة. يقع في جبل النقلون بالقرب من  عزبة قلمشاة. وهو يقع على ربوة صخرية مرتفعة عن مستوى عزبة قلمشاه. وتظهر  حافة الوادي الخضراء محيطة بالجبل من الناحية الغربية للدير, على بعد 3 كم  تقريباً من مدخل الدير الحالي. كما يذكر أميلينو أن الدير يقع في مكان  منخفض عن دير سدمنت Sedmant.​*
* يذكر المؤرخ أبو صالح الأرمنى عن جبل القلمون (الذى به دير الأنبا صموئيل)  قائلاً: "الجبل له شقيق يعرف بجبل النقلون". كما يذكر عثمان النابلسى عن  دير النقلون فيقول:" دير النقلون يقع في الجبل القريب من قمبشا, وهو في  الناحية الشرقية منها" إلا أن المقريزى يشير إلى هذا الجبل بأن



ه  يعرف " بطارف الفيوم وهو يطل علىبلدين يقال لهما أطفيح شيلا وشلا (من  الأديرة المندثرة), وأن الدير يسمى باسم دير النقلون, ويقع في مغارة تعرف  عندهم باسم مظلة يعقوب".​*
* فى وصف فانسليب لموضع الدير يذكر " أنه يبعد عن الفيوم مسافة ساعتين في  الاتجاه الجنوبى الغربى, وهو قرب جبل النقلون, في الطريق إلى الديرنجد بعض  المبانى الفرعونية ".​*
*​*
*​*
* أيقــــــــونة أثرية جميلة للملاك غبريال ----------------->​*
* لماذا سمى دير رئيس الملائكة غبريال بدير الخشبة ​*
*​*
* يطلق على دير الملاك غبريال بجبل النقلون بدير الخشبة, فيذكر العلامة  المقريزى " أن دير النقلون يقال له دير الخشبة, ودير غبريال الملاك " كما  وردت هذه التسمية أيضاً عند بعض المؤرخين القدامى أمثال على باشا مبارك  والفريد بتلر. كما يذكر أيضاً فانسليب في رحلته أنه " سافر إلى دير الخشبة "  ويرجح أملينو أن تسمية الدير بالخشبة هى على أساس أن كلمة QE بالقبطية  تعنى خشبة أو بإضافة أداة التعريف mn فتصبح الكلمة بمعنى الخشب. ومن ثم  يكون الاسم القبطى للدير هوMonacthrion mnqe بمعنى دير الخشب. وقد ورد في  سبب تسمية الدير بالخشبة في كتاب السنكسار الحبشى فيقول " توجد خشبة في سقف  الكنيسة لها علامة تشير إلى فيضان النيل, ففى وقت القداس ينقط منها ماء  كثير إذ كان في تلك السنة رخاء, وإذا كان جوع يظهر ماء مثل العرق. وقد ورد  نفس هذا الأمر في مخطوط محفوظ بالمتحف القبطى , نقله إلى العربية الراهب  يوليوس بن الحاج حنا الستفاوى عن النص الحبشى.​*
* هناك رأى آخر يتبين من خلال التقاليد الخاصة بإيبارشية الفيوم, وهو أن خشبة  الصليب المقدس قد قسمت على الكراسى الخمسة أيام الامبراطور قسطنطين. وأن  الجزء الخاص بكنيسة مصر نقل في عصر فتح العرب لمصر (ويبدو ذلك مع مجىء  البابا بنيامين الـ38 إلى الفيوم) إلى إيبارشية الفيوم, ووضع بدير الملاك  غبريال بجبل النقلون. وقد تعود المسيحيون الاحتفال بعيد الصليب (سبتمبر) من  كل عام بالتجمع بدير العزب بالفيوم.​*
* نشأة وتأسيس الدير​*
* يرجع تاريخ دير الملاك غبريال بجبل النقلون إلى بداية القرن الرابع  الميلادى. ومما لاشك فيه أن المعلومات التاريخية عن أديرة الفيوم والمنطقة  المحيطة بها محدودة إذا قورنت بتاريخ الأديرة التي في نتريا والقلالى  والأسقيط والصحراء الشرقية. ومن الواضح والبديهى أن دير برية النقلون كان  له القيادة الروحية والرهبانية بين أديرة الفيوم نظراً لازدهارالحياة  الرهبانية في برية النقلون في النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى. وقد  وجد مخطوطُ بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس يحمل قوانين رهبانية أرسلها القديس الأنبا  أنطونيوس إلى أولاده رهبان دير النقلون بالفيوم. ومن المؤكد أن القديس  الأنبا أنطونيوس زار هذه البرية أكثر من مرة قبل نياحته وذلك في بداية  القرن الرابع الميلادى.​*
* القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس ودير النقلون​*
* لقد حظيت التجمعات الرهبانية الكبيرة بإقليم الفيوم (دير النقلون وما  يتبعه) برعاية واهتمام أب الرهبان القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس الذي زار  الإقليم أكثر من مرة. والتى يرجح أنها تمت إما في عام 311 أو في عام 338م.  وهذا ما يجعلنا نعتقد أن هذه الجماعات الرهبانية ارتبطت بأطوار الرهبنة  الأنطونية ومن ثم فهى امتداد للتنظيمات الكثيفة التي شهدتها منطقة نتريا،  ووادى النطرون. وهناك شواهد ودلائل تؤكد وتؤيد رجاحة هذا الاعتقاد.​*
* من خلال تتبع العرض التاريخى لرهبنة الفيوم نجد أن القديس الأنبا ببنوده  وهو الملقب بأب أديرة الفيوم هو أحد تلاميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس وكان يعتبر  القديس الأنبا ببنوده شخصية دينية كبيرة التف حولها الرهبان بالإقليم. كما  أنه كان يوجد واحد آخر من أبرز الآباء الرهبان الذين تنسكوا في إقليم  الفيوم وكان رئيساً لعدة أديرة ومدبراً لعشرة آلاف راهب وهو الأب سرابيون.​*
* نظراً لاهتمام الأنبا أنطونيوس بهذه البرية ولما رآه من فضائل عظيمة من  قديسيها أرسل لهم رسالة حسب طلبهم, قوانينها فقط التي لم يتم طبعها منفردة  في كتاب منفصل.وهى عبارة عن قوانين رهبانية ووصايا لأولاده الرهبان بدير  النقلون.​*
* ومن ثم يمكن القول أن الحياة الرهبانية في صحراء الفيوم بجبل النقلون كان  لها نفس الازدهار الذي كان في كل من وادى النيل والمراكزالرهبانية الديرية  الأخرى.​*
* القديس العظيم الأنبا أورابن ابنة ملك بلاد المشرق (الفرس) ​*
* ترتبط نشأة وتأسيس الدير(ديرالملاك غبريال ببرية النقلون) في ذلك الوقت  بالقديس العظيم الأنبا أورابن ابنة ملك بلاد المشرق وأبيه ابراشيت كما تذكر  لنا سيرته المقدسة. وقد ذكر أيضاً تكريس كنيسته (كنيسة الملاك غبريال  ببرية النقلون) في السنكسارين القبطى في 26بؤونةوالأثيوبى في 26سانى SANE.​*
* من الإشارات الواضحة عن دير الملاك بجبل النقلون, هو ما ورد في عصر الأنبا  صموئيل المعترف حيث جاء في الترجمة الأثيوبية لحياته(الأنبا صموئيل) :" إن  الإخوة الذين كانوا يسكنون بجبل النقلون, عندما عرفوا أن القديس الأنبا  صموئيل يعيش بجبل القلمون, قدم منهم أربعة عشر راهباً, من أجل أن يكونوا  تحت إشراف الأنبا صموئيل, فاستقبلهم بفرح".​*
* مرة أخرى يعتقد الدكتور فتحى خورشيد أن قصة نشأة الدير وتأسيس كنيسة السيدة  العذراء به, كما حددتها العذراء مريم والملاك ميخائيل وغبريال هى قصة  أسطورية مثل العديد من القصص القبطية.​*
* لا يتفق الباحث مع الدكتور فتحى خورشيد لأن كل دين له تقاليده وتراثه ولا  يمكن أن تعتقد الكنيسة وتتمسك بأساطير غير أصلية, فهذا لا يتمشى مع  المبادىء الدينية المسيحية.​*
* فى القرن السابع الميلادى يذكر التاريخ أنه حدث بعد طرد القديس الأنبا  صموئيل من برية وادى النطرون, ومن دير أبى مقار أنه أقام في دير النقلون  ثلاث سنين ونصف, تؤكد مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس أنه عند وصول الأنبا  صموئيل المعترف إلى برية النقلون وجد بها حوالى مائة وسبعون ديراً منتشرة  حول البرية وذكر أنه كان في استقباله حوالى ألف راهب وكانوا يحترمونه جداً  حيث إنهم كانوا يقدرونه. وعندما أحس الأنبا صموئيل باقتراب أعوان المقوقس  لمهاجمة دير النقلون وإجبارهم على الخضوع لعقيدة طومس لاون أقنع الرهبان أن  يختفوا خارج الدير حتى ينجيهم الرب من اضطهاد المقوقس. وعندما وصل المقوقس  لم يجد أحداً بدير النقلون سوى البواب الذي اعترف تحت وطأة التعذيب بأن  الأنبا صموئيل هو الذي أقنع الرهبان بالهرب. وبعدها استدعى المقوقس الأنبا  صموئيل وكاد أن يقتله لولا تدخل عناية الله لانقاذه فأمر المقوقس بطرد  الأنبا صموئيل من دير النقلون.​*
* حتى بداية القرن العاشر الميلادى لم تكن هناك معلومات كثيرة عن دير  النقلون وخاصة بعد زمن الأنبا صموئيل. وقد ذُكِر دير النقلون لأول مرة بعد  ذلك في وثيقة تاريخية ضمن ثلاث وثائق باللغة العربية عثر عليها معهد  الدراسات الشرقية بجامعة شيكاغو ترجع إلىالعصر الأخشيدى (323 هـ/935م- 358  هـ/969م) أى في القرن العاشر. حيث ذكر بالوثيقة الأولى أن (توسانه بنت  بسنت) تصدقت (وهبت) بعض ممتلكاتها لديرى النقلون وشلا الديرين اللذين في  الصحراء من كورة الفيوم.​*
* وقد ذكر تقرير البعثة البولندية بجامعة وارسو لأبحاث الآثار في حوض البحر  المتوسط بالقاهرة أنه عند بداية القرن العاشر الميلادى احترقت مبانى الدير  بدأت في هذا القرن تزداد شهرة دير القلمون لتصل إلى شهرة دير النقلون  وتفوقها من منتصف القرن السابع الميلادى. وترتبط شهرة القلمون في هذه  الفترة ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالقديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف. وقد وجد أثناء  الحفر Excanetions والتنقيب في مغائر الدير رسالة من البابا خائيل لرئيس  الدير بخصوص طالب رهبنة في سنة992م وهذه تؤكد ازدهار الرهبنة ببرية النقلون  في القرن العاشر الميلادى.​*
* فى القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى وجدت وثيقة ثانية هى عبارة عن خطاب قبطى  باللهجة القبطية البحرية بخط يد جميل, عبارة عن رسالة من مكروبيوس إلى  مكاريوس الذي يبدو أنه بقى وحده في النقلون. وقد أرسل له مكروبيوس حماراً  (كوسيلة انتقال) إلى الأب الراهب مكاريوس يرجوه فيها أن يأتى شمالاً ويمكث  معه حتى ينتهى البناء وأن يحضر معه بعض مهماته. والوثيقة بدون تاريخ ولكن  نظراً لأنها تحوى كلمة أمير فربما ترجع إلى العصرالإسلامى. نظراً لما يتضح  من الرسالة من أن الدير هجر وكانت تجرى محاولة إعادة بنائه يرجح أن يكون  زمنها هوالجزء الأول من القرن الحادى عشر.​*
* "كما يذكر تقرير بعثة الآثار البولندية إنه في الفترة ما بين القرنين  العاشر والحادى عشر تم بناء كنيسة جديدة, وعدد من المبانى السكنية  والإدارية في الجهة الشمالية والشرقية من الدير. أما على الناحية الغربية  من الكنيسة وعلى منطقة بقايا الدير المحترق فقد أقيمت مدافن خصصت للسكان  المدنيين الذين كانوا مرتبطين بالدير, ويتراوح تاريخها ما بين القرن الحادى  عشر والرابع عشر. ولم يوجد بينها أى قبر لراهب ".​*
* يذكر أبو المكارم 1209م (القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى) عن دير النقلون: الدير  المعروف بدير النقلون وهو دير الملاك غبريال قرب عزبة قلمشاه وهذا الدير  يحوى كنيسة على اسم الملاك ميخائيل وبهذه الكنيسة عمود من الرخام يبدو وكأن  المياه تتدفق منه. كما يوجد به حصن كبير يطل على جبل. كما يذكر أن الذي  وضع أساس هذه الكنيسة في 13 هاتور وكرسها الرب يسوع وتلاميذه في 18أبيب.  كما يوجد بالقرب من الدير كنيسة للملاك غبريال محاطة بسور]أنشىء قبل  الكنيسة[ فى13 أمشير. كما يذكر أبو المكارم أيضاً أن جبل النقلون هو المكان  الذي استراح فيه يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم, وقدم فيه العبادة والذبائح لله  في أيام يوسف بن يعقوب وهذا يعطى أهمية خاصة للدير. والكنيسة تم تكريسها  في زمن أسقفية الأنبا اسحق أسقف الفيوم.​*
* يذكر أبوعثمان النابلسى الصفدى الشافعى في كتابه عن تاريخ الفيوم وبلاده  سنة 1245م أن دير النقلون ودير القلمون ضمن ثلاثة عشر ديراً في الفيوم.​*
* من منتصف القرن الخامس عشر بدأت شهرة النقلون تتناقص. ولم يذكر المقريزى  شيئاً عن كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ولكنه يذكر فقط دير الخشبة أو دير الملاك  غبريال فيقول " دير الملاك غبريال هو تحت مغارة في الجبل الذي يقال له طارف  الفيوم. وهذه المغارة تعرف عندهم بمظلة يعقوب. ويزعمون أن يعقوب عليه  السلام لما قدم إلى مصركان يستظل بها. وهذا الجبل مطل على بلدين يقال لهما  أطفيح شيلا وشلا. ويملأ الماء هذا الدير من بحر المنهى ومن تحت دير سدمنت.  ولهذا الدير عيد يجتمع فيه النصارى من الفيوم وغيرهم وهو على الطريق الذي  ينزل إلى الفيوم ولا يسلكه إلا القليل من المسافرين". وبمقارنة ما ذكره أبو  المكارم والنابلسى عن النقلون والقلمون يمكن أن نلاحظ بوضوح أنه بالرغم من  الشهرة القديمة والتاريخ العريق لدير النقلون نجد أنه في المرتبة التالية  بعد القلمون لأن به فقط كنيستين ومنارة, بينما القلمون به اثنتا عشرة بيعة  وأربع منائر.وأما المقريزى فلم يصف إلا القليل كما سبق ذكره.​*
* يعتبر الوصف الذي ذكره العلامة الأب فانسليب أثناء زيارته إلى مصر, هو أول  وصف دقيق لكنيسة الملاك غبريال بجبل النقلون, حيث يذكر أن دير النقلون يبعد  عن الفيوم مسيرة ساعتين في الطريق, وهو من الأديرة القديمة العهد ولكنه  تخرب كله تقريباً عدا الكنيسة الملحقة به. والمكرسة على اسم الملاك غبريال.  وهى بديعة الشكل منقوشة كلها من الداخل بصور تاريخية مأخوذة من الكتاب  المقدس. وسقف صحن الكنيسة محمول على أعمدة مكونة من أعمدة بأحجار أسطوانية  الشكل ويوجد بأسفل هذه الكنيسة كنيسة أخرى مستعملة لحفظ مؤونة الدير بها.  وقد بنيت هذه الكنيسة بمعرفة من يدعى (أور) بن ابراشيت المشهور الذي رزق به  من ابنة ملك المشرق. ولقد اندفع القديس أور في طريق الصلاح والتقوى حتى  أصبح بعد ذلك أسقفاً للفيوم. فقام ببناء هذه البيعة المقدسة. وتقول  التقاليد أن العذراء مريم القديسة الطاهرة البتول هى التي وضعت أساس  الكنيسة وأساس مذبحها. وأن رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل هو الذي خطط الخورس مع  باقى أجزاء الكنيسة. ويشاهد على الجبل القائم خلف هذه الكنيسة من الجهة  القبلية خرائب قديمة صغيرة كانت متصلة بها. ويقول القبط أن يعقوب أب الآباء  كان يسكنها, لذلك يسمون هذه الخرائب الآن باسم مظلة يعقوب. وفى أعلى الجبل  المذكور توجد عدة مغائر كانت مستعملة لسكنى المتعبدين وهى صغيرة الحجم....​*
* فى خلال الفترة من القرن السابع عشر إلى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى لم يذكر  أحد من الرحالة سواء كان السائح بوكوك Pococke الذي زار إقليم الفيوم عام  1745م, أوغيره, أى شىء عن دير النقلون.​*
* فى القرن العشرين ذكر الرحالة سومركلارك 1912م, أن دير الملاك ضمن قائمة  بأديرة وكنائس إيبارشية الفيوم والجيزة. ومن المرجح أنه تم تجديد كنيسة  الملاك غبريال في عهد القديس الأنبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم والجيزة المتنيح في  10/6/1914م. وهذا يتأكد من زيارة السائح جوهان جورج 1927ـ 1928م الذي  زارالدير بعد التجديد في كنيسة دير النقلون فقال: " تظهر الكنيسة كأى كنيسة  أخرى. تدخل الكنيسة وتجدها جميلة جداً وترجع إلى القرن السابع تقريباً.  بها تيجان الأعمدة الكورنثية ومنبر القراءة "المنجلية" ترجع إلى القرن  السابع الميلادى. وهى جميلة جداً والسقف الخشبى للكنيسة جميل أيضاً ".​*
* يصف أوتومناردس Otto Meinardus في سنة 1968م كنيسة الملاك غبريال في دير  النقلون قائلاً أنها كنيسة تتبع إيبارشية الفيوم. وكان كاهنها الذي يخدمها  في ذلك الوقت يسكن في عزبة قلمشاة. ولا تقام الخدمة بها بانتظام. وفى وقت  عيد الملاك غبريال يجتمع عدد كبير من الأقباط من الفيوم وغيرها إلى دير  النقلون ويسكنون الأماكن المحيطة بالدير المبنية التي كانت مخصصة لهذا  الغرض. وقد ذكر المقريزى هذا العيد. وبذلك يمكننا القول اليقين أن دير  الملاك غبريال الشهير بدير الخشبة بجبل النقلون هو من الأديرة القديمة  التابعة لإيبارشية الفيوم, ويرجع تاريخه إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى, وبذلك  يعد من أقدم الأديرة في الكرازة المرقسية.​*
* الفريسكات والأيقونات الأثرية بكنيسة الملاك غبريال بجبل النقلون​*
* فكنيسة الملاك غبريال بالدير مليئة بالفريسكات الجدارية الأثرية وهذه  الفريسكات تدل على قدم الكنيسة. الفريسكات يمكن أن ترسم على الحائط بعد  أعمال المحارة مباشرة, (جديدة) بحيث تثبت الألوان (تجف) مع المحارة والصورة  تثبت في الحائط. أويمكن أن ترسم بالحفر أولاً وبعد ذلك تعمل الألوان  بالمحارة وتملأ الخطوط للتلوين وتكمل الصورة.​*
* تاريخ الفريسكات الموجودة في الكنيسة​*
* يوجد بعض الفريسكات الجدارية من القرن التاسع أو العاشر. ففى شرقية هيكل  الملاك غبريال (الهيكل الأوسط الرئيسى) توجد ثلاث فريسكات فوق البعض هى  صورة للصليب رسمت في القرن الثامن أثناء بناء الكنيسة للمرة الثانية. ثم  رُسم فوقها صورة أخرى لبعض القديسين ترجع إلى القرن التاسع أو العاشر  الميلادى. ورسم فوقها مرة ثالثة صورة للسيدة العذراء مريم تحمل الرب يسوع  على ذراعيها ترجع إلى القرن الحادى عشر. وبداخل الهيكل تحت فريسكة الرسل  يوجد تاريخ باللغة القبطية وهو (749 للشهداء ـ 1033ميلادية), وتاريخ اخر في  الحائط الجنوبى للهيكل (899 ش ـ 1083م) يشير إلى دفن أسقف في هذا المكان.  على الحائط الغربى للكنيسة توجد كتابة للشماس يؤانس الأقفهصى (1022 ـ1033م)  تشير إلى نهاية العمل بالفريسكات.​*
* يرجع رسم الكنيسة بالفريسكات إلى القرن الحادى عشر للشماس يوحنا الأقفهصى  ما بين (1022- 1033م) أى بداية القرن الحادى عشر. وكل فريسكات الكنيسة تم  اكتشافها في الفترة الأخيرة في عام 1991م وبذلك عرف أنه يوجد صور على  الحوائط وكان ذلك أثناء الترميمات حيث وجدت تحت البياض السطحى للكنيسة, بعد  أن كانت مطموسة (مغطاة) بطبقة خفيفة من المحارة. وتم إظهار هذه الفريسكات  بمساعدة البعثة البولندية ـ التي تأتى إلى الدير كل عام ـ وقاموا بترميمها.​*
* الفريسكات الموجودة داخل الهيكل الأوسط (هيكل الملاك غبريال)​*
* يوجد أيقونة جدارية في أعلى قبة الهيكل وهى تمثل صورة Pantokratwr (ضابط  الكل) ولكن ليست كاملة وهى في انحناء قبة الهيكل. كما توجد صور أيقونة  جدارية توضح التلاميذ الأثنى عشر وإن كان أحد التلاميذ غير كامل. ويوجد  أسماء أحد التلاميذ باللغة القبطية. واسم أحد البطاركة وهو البابا زخارياس.  ويوجد أيضاً اسم أسقفين مكتوبين باللغة القبطية وهما الأنبا يؤانس والأنبا  سلوانس.​*
* فى جوانب الهيكل​*
* فى الجانب البحرى للهيكل أيقونة جدارية للقديس مارمرقس الرسول, وفى الجانب  القبلى مقابلها أيضاً أيقونة جدارية للقديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى.  ولمشابهة هاتين الأيقونتين مع الأيقونتين اللتين بهيكل كنيسة الأنبا  أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر يتضح أن رسم الأيقونات في كل منهما كان في قرن واحد  تقريباً هو القرن الحادى عشر.​*
* فى شرقية الهيكل (حضن الآب) وجد ثلاث صور مرسومة فوق بعضها, الأولى وهى​*
* صورة الصليب المقدس مع بناء الكنيسة في القرن الثامن. والثانية (فوقها) رسم  لصورة السيد المسيح أو أحد القديسين (غير مؤكد حتى الآن). والثالثة (فوق  الصورة الثانية) رسم صورة للسيدة العذراء مريم وهى تحمل السيد المسيح. وقد  قامت البعثة البولندية مؤخراً بإخراج الصورة الثالثة هذه على لوح خشب على  ثلاث أجزاء كما هى بالمحارة المرسومة عليه, وبذلك تم إظهار الصورة التي  كانت خلفها وهى موجودة حالياً في حضن الآب (ترجع إلى القرن العاشر).​*
* هناك رأى لأحد العلماء الذين زاروا الدير مؤخراً وهو إليكسندر (يعتبر أفضل  خمس علماء في العالم في فن ورسم الأيقونات) يقول " أن الصورة هى لأحد  الأساقفة القديسين الذين تربطهم علاقة قوية بالدير أو على الأرجح أنه من  مؤسسى الدير".​*
* قامت البعثة البولندية بترميم صورة السيدة العذراء ووضعت في الجانب الغربى  للكنيسة فوق الباب القبلى المغلق للكنيسة في الدكسار. وفى الحائط القبلى  الشرقى من ناحية هيكل العذراء مريم توجد صورة لثلاثة من الآباء والكتابة  المكتوبة ترجع للقرن الحادى عشر وتعرفنا أنهم من الآباء السواح غالباً.  وتحت هذه الصورة توجد صورة للسيد المسيح ومعه أحد الآباء وترجع للقرن  التاسع أو العاشر.​*
* ***************************​*
* جريدة الشرق الأوسط بتاريخ الاحـد 14 رمضـان 1426 هـ 16 اكتوبر 2005  العدد 9819 خبر بعنوان [ اكتشاف عملات ذهبية أثرية في مصر ترجع لعصر الدولة  الفاطمية ]​*
* القاهرة ـ د.ب.أ: أعلن وزير الثقافة المصري فاروق حسني، عن اكتشاف مجموعة  من العملات الذهبية الأثرية النادرة، التي ترجع إلى عصر الدولة الفاطمية،  وذلك أثناء أعمال الحفر، التي قامت بها البعثة البولندية العاملة في دير  الملاك غبريال الخشبية، بجبل الناقلون بمدينة الفيوم المصرية.​*
* وصرح الدكتور زاهي حواس الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار أمس، بأن هذه  العملات تتكون من 13 دينارا ذهبيا من أجود أنواع العملات الذهبية، عيارا  ونقاوة ووزنا، حيث يتراوح قطر كل واحدة منها بين 21 و23 ملم مزخرفة بأشرطة  من الكتابات الكوفية، وتتكون من ثلاث دوائر مكتوب عليها بعض العبارات  الإسلامية العربية، مثل «لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله» وغيرها. وأضاف أن  هذه العملات تمثل حالة الرخاء والازدهار السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي  والعمراني، التي سادت مصر منذ أوائل الحكم الفاطمي، وخاصة في عهد الخليفة  المعز لدين الله الفاطمي، الذي حكم مصر لما يقرب من 23 سنة، ومن بعده ابنه  الخليفة العزيز بالله.​*
* من جانبه أكد رئيس قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية الدكتور عبد الله كامل،  أن دير الملاك غبريال أنشئ في القرن الرابع ميلادي، وجرى تجديده تجديدا  شاملا في القرن الثامن عشر ميلادي. ويحتوي الدير علي كنيسة من الطراز  البازلكي الذي يتكون من 3 أروقة رأسية قسمت من خلال بائكتين تضم كل منهما 3  أعمدة ذات تيجان كورنيشية أما الحوائط فزينت برسومات جدارية لبعض القديسين  "فريسكات" رسمت عام 1573م. ​*
*​*
http://www.christian-guys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=82294&page=5#ixzz0rEv5xwG4


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2011)

*إكتشاف أجساد الشهداء فى دير الملاك غبريال فى جبل النقلون بالفيوم*


* إحتاج الدير لحفر صرف صحى فى الجهة الغربية القبلية من الدير وكان  إختيار موقعه تم بأمر من مفتشى ومهندسى الآثار وقوبل هذا الإختيار بعدم  الإرتياح من خادم / المشرف على الدير ، ولكن مع إصرار المفتش ومهندس الأثار  على الموقع الذى إختاروه وافق المشرف على الدير على الموقع الذى يبعد 100  متر عن دورة المياة . *
* وأثناء الحفر فى (شهر يوليو) 1991م وجدوا ثلاث أجساد لرهبان ( يلبسون زياً رهبانياً) وكانت ملابسهم يحيط بها الصلبان من كل ناحية . *
* وفى أغسطس 1991م وجدوا المزيد من الأجساد ، وكان بعضها فى الرمال والبعض  الآخر فى صناديق ،وكان واضحاً أنهم إستشهدوا من آثار التعذيب على أجسادهم  .. فأحدهم بدون رأس ، والآخر رأسه منفصلة عن جسده وفى يديه حلقات حديد وفى  صدره وجبهته آثار حريق . *
* وفى 1 سبتمبر 1991م عثر على صندوق صغير به طفل كثيف الشعر ، ولسانه خرج  فمه ، مما يؤكد أنه مات مخنوقاً ، وغطاء الرأس متهالك ويشبه أغطية الرأس  الخاصة بالرهبان . وقد تقرر الإحتفال بهؤلاء الشهداء فى أول شهر سبتمبر من كل عام . *

* دير العذراء / دير الحمام بالفيوم *

* عهد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الـ 117 إلى القس  بلاديوس الأنبا بيشوى الإهتمام بدير العذراء ( الحمام) بالفيوم فى فى يوم  السبت المبارك 9 / 5 / 1987 وذلك لتعمير هذا المكان المقدس ويخضع الدير  حاليا تحت رئاسة حضرة صاحب القداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث  العظيم فى البطاركة*
* موقع الدير*
* يقع الدير على بعد 6 كم شمال غرب اللاهون ، غرب قرية الحمام فى طريق الواسطى الترابى .*
* كنيسة الدير *
* كنيسة الدير هى المبنى الأثرى الوحيد بالدير مع الأسوار ، ولها قبتان متماثلتان عاليتان للصحن مثل دير العزب . *
* مؤسس الدير*
* مؤسس الدير هو القديس الانبا أسحق أب جبل البرمبل  وجبل مفسط (دير الحمام حاليا ) وهو تلميذ الانبا أنطونيوس عاش فى القرن  الرابع الميلادى وتنيح فى 25 بشنس ( 2 يونية ) كتب سيرتة الانبا سرابيون  وحاليا هى فى دير الانبا أنطونيوس*
* .القديس الانبا أسحق من قرية تسمى أبويط مركز  الواسطى محافظة بنى سويف . أشتهى حياة الرهبنة فذهب الى جبل الشركة شرقى  الفيوم ( حاليا دير الملاك غبريال الشهير بدير أبو خشبة ) وظهر ملاك الرب  للقديس العظيم أنطونيوس وأوصاه أن يذهب الى جبل الشركة لانه سيكون له أولاد  رهبان ويصير منهم كهنة ورؤساء كهنة _ ظهرت القديسة مريم للانبا أنطونيوس  وقالت له : الشاب أسحق الشجاع يكون أسمه بعد مقاريوس وسرابيون ويفرق  الشياطين واليونانيون الكفرة الذين فى جبل البرمبل*
* بعد سنة أخرى زاره الانبا أنطونيوس مرة ثانية ثم زار جبل الشركة وأقام  عندهم أيام قلائل . ألهنا الصالح أعطى القديس الانبا أسحق وهبه شفاء  الامراض وأخراج الارواح النجسة وأيضا الوعظ. وقد تم بناء حوالى سنة 346  ميلادية فدخل كثيرين فى الامانة المقدسة بمخلصنا الصالح وذلك فى عصر الملك  قسطنطين البار . بعد عشرة سنين ظهرت السيدة العذراء حوالى (256 ميلادية )  وأوصته أن يذهب الى الانبا أنطونيوس ليأخذ بركته الاخيرة وحضر الانبا  مقاريوس ودفنوا ثم عادوا الى مواضعهم*
* أرسل البابا الانبا أنطونيوس الثانى حوالى سنة 365 م الانبا أسحق الى جبل  الخزائن الذى كان به أخوة فصار رئيسا عليهم وعلمهم ورهبنهم وألبسهم الاسكيم  المقدس زاره قداسة البابا بطرس الثانى وبتدبير الهى وضع عليه اليد ورسمه  قسا قبل نياحته بشهرين سمع صوت الرب يناديه ويقول له أن تضرعاتك وصلواتك  وصلت الى وان عليك أن توصى الشيوخ الا يتعجلوا ويلبسوا الاسكيم لاى شاب لم  يكتمل سنه وأختباره وكان رئيسا على 5000 نفس . جمع رهبانه وأوصاهم أن  يدفنوا جسده فى التراب فى جبل الخزائن والا يقيموا فى هذا المكان لان الله  لم يدع هذا الجبل يعمر الى تمام 40 سنة بل يذهبوا الى جبل مفسط وولده  أسطفانوس سيكون رئيس عليهم*
* دير الانبا أسحق من الناحية التاريخية*
* يدخل ضمن أديرة الفيوم وكان محسوبا ضمن كنائس وأديرة الفيوم الى عام 85  وأصبح اليوم تابعا للبطريركية أما من ناحية التقسيم الادارى فهو داخل حدود  مركز ناصر محافظة بنى سويف . ذكر أبو المكارم أن بدير أبى أسحق بيعة ( يقصد  مذبحا ) على أسم الشهيد أبى أسحق وهذا خطا والاصح أنها على أسم القس أبى  أسحق ومن هنا كان الظن على أن الدير على أسم الشهيد أبى أسحق الدفراوى ولذا  وجب التصحيح*
* سور الدير تبنيه حشرة دبور الطين 



*
* فى هذا المكان المقدس الطاهر حدثت معجزات كثيرة ومازلنا الى الان نلاحظ يد  الله بقوة تعمل فى هذا المكان وكل الساكنين فيه وكل المترددين عليه وأول  وأكبر معجزة يشاهدها كل زائر هى معجزة بناء صور ضخم بواسطة حشرة تسمى دبور  الطين البانى فوق الصور الاصلى للدير وحفظه من السقوط وهذه الحشرة تاتى كل  عام من 10 /1 الى 10 /3 وتقوم بجمع حبوب اللقاح من زهرة الفول الاخضر  وبواسطة الطفلة التى فى الجبل تبنى عشها الذى يشبهه كيس القطن الصغير جدا  وفى 10 مارس تدخل الحشرة الام داخل الصور وتقفل على نفسها وتموت ويكمل  البيض دورة حياته لتخرج حشرات جديدة فى 10 يناير من العام التالى وهكذا على  مر السنين أصبح سمك الصور فى بغض الاماكن من متر الى متر ونصف فحفظت هذا  المكان من الخراب ومعجزات كثيرة لا حصر لها ولا عدد فى كل يوم*

* ***************************
* المـــراجع *
* المصدر : اليوبيل الفضى 1996م - السجل التاريخى لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث - الكتاب الثانى الجزء الأول - القمص ميخائيل جرجس *





* دير‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏الشهير‏ ‏بالحمام‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏اللاهون الفيوم​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
* دير‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏الشهير‏ ‏بالحمام‏ ‏بجبل‏ ‏اللاهون - للعلامة القبطى القمص‏ ‏روفائيل‏ ‏سامي " ​*
* يقع‏ ‏بالقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏الحمام‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏عنها‏  ‏محمد‏ ‏رمزي‏ ‏في‏ ‏قاموسه‏ ‏الجغرافي‏ ‏هي‏ ‏من‏ ‏النواحي‏ ‏القديمة‏  ‏وردت‏ ‏في‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الفيوم‏ ‏وبلادها‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏التحفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأعمال‏  ‏الفيومية‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تابعة‏ ‏للفيوم‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏وردت‏  ‏في‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏سنة‏ 1224‏هـ‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏حمام‏ ‏اللاهون‏ ‏لقربها‏ ‏من‏  ‏اللاهون‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏تأريخ‏ 1230‏هـ‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏باسمها‏ ‏الحالي‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏تبعد‏  ‏مسافة‏ 6‏كم‏ ‏شمال‏ ‏غرب‏ ‏اللاهون‏ ‏بالقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏هرم‏ ‏سنوسرت‏  ‏الثاني‏ ‏الشهير‏ ‏بهرم‏ ‏اللاهون‏ ‏يصل‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏القادم‏ ‏من‏ ‏القاهرة‏  ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏الفيوم‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏دير‏ ‏العزب‏ ‏والمتجه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بني‏ ‏سويف‏  ‏وعند‏ ‏قناطر‏ ‏اللاهون‏ ‏يتجه‏ ‏يمينا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بلدة‏ ‏الحمام‏ ‏التباعة‏  ‏حاليا‏ ‏لمحافظة‏ ‏بني‏ ‏سويف‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏ناصر‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏ويتجه‏  ‏شمالا‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏مسافة‏ 3‏كم‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏الدير‏  ‏فوق‏ ‏ربوة‏ ‏عالية‏ ‏محاط‏ ‏بأسوار‏ ‏عالية‏ ‏تظهر‏ ‏منها‏ ‏قباب‏  ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏فتحي‏ ‏خورشيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏بحثه‏  ‏كنائس‏ ‏وأديرة‏ ‏محافظة‏ ‏الفيوم‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏انتشار‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏حتي‏  ‏نهاية‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏العثماني‏ ​*
* وقد ‏وردت‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏إشارة‏ ‏تاريخية‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏رواية‏ ‏أبي‏  ‏صالح‏ ‏الأرمني‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أشار‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏بحري‏ ‏بلدة‏  ‏اللاهون‏ ‏في‏ ‏الموضع‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يقال‏ ‏برنيوده‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏قبلي‏  ‏الفيوم‏ ‏ويذكر‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏إسحق‏ ‏وبه‏ ‏بيعتان‏  ‏إحداهما‏ ‏مكرسة‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏يصف‏ ‏عمارتها‏ ‏بأنها‏  ‏محكمة‏ ‏البناء‏ ‏والهندسة‏ ‏والأخري‏ ‏مكرسة‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏أبو‏  ‏إسحق‏ ‏ويضيف‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏المؤرخ‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏يحيط‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏سور‏ ‏يتميز‏ ‏عن‏  ‏باقي‏ ‏أسوار‏ ‏أديرة‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يتكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أسوار‏ ‏من‏  ‏الحجر ​*
* وكتب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏المكارم‏ ‏في‏ ‏تأريخ‏ ‏للقرن‏ ‏الثاني‏  ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏وعثمان‏ ‏النابلسي‏ ‏من‏ ‏مؤرخي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏عشر‏  ‏الميلادي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏قائمة‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏وأديرة‏ ‏الفيوم‏.‏كما‏  ‏كتب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏مبارك‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخطط‏ ‏التوفيقية‏ ‏الذي‏  ‏طبع‏ ‏سنة‏ 1888‏م‏ ‏قائلا‏:‏دير‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بين‏ ‏اللاهون‏  ‏والحمام‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏هو‏ ‏دير‏ ‏قديم‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏مخزن‏ ‏للديورة‏ ‏وزارة‏  ‏الدير‏ ‏دوق‏ ‏سكسونيا‏(‏جوهان‏ ‏جورج‏) ‏ووصف‏ ‏بابه‏ ‏الخشبي‏  ‏المزخرف‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏وتيجان‏ ‏أعمدته‏ ‏بأنها‏ ‏من‏  ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏كما‏ ‏رجح‏ ‏المؤرخ‏ ‏ميناردس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏بناء‏  ‏الدير‏ ‏يرجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏ويقول‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الدير‏  ‏كان‏ ‏له‏ ‏أهمية‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏نظرا‏ ‏لوجود‏ ‏كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏شقف‏ ‏الفخار‏  ‏المنتشرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏حول‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وأشاد‏ ‏بموقع‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏من‏ ‏حيث‏  ‏الندرة‏ ​*
* ‏ويقول‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏صموئيل‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏شبين‏ ‏القناطر‏ ‏المتنيح‏  ‏في‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏والأديرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصرينسب‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏للسيدة‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏وأحيانا‏ ‏لأبي‏ ‏إسحق‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏جدده‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏ميخآئيل‏  ‏البتانوني‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ 19‏م‏ ‏وأوقف‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏افدنه‏ ‏ويقال‏  ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مخزنا‏ ‏للأديرة‏ ‏المجاورة والجدير‏ ‏بالذكر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏دير‏  ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراد‏ ‏الشهير‏ ‏بالحمام‏ ‏كان‏ ‏عبر‏ ‏التاريخ‏ ‏يتبع‏  ‏إيبارشية‏ ‏الفيوم‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏نياحة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏الفيوم‏  ‏السابق‏ ‏عام‏ 1984‏م‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تم‏ ‏ضمه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البطريركية‏ ‏مباشرة‏  ‏لتعميره‏ ‏ويتولي‏ ‏الإشراف‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏  ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏تجديد‏ ‏سوره‏ ‏والعناية‏ ‏به‏.‏​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
*دير الأمير تادرس بالفيوم​*
*​*
*دير "الأمير تادرس"..وادي النزلة بالفيوم​*
*​*
*موقع الدير ​*
*يقع دير الأمير تادرس الشاطبي (1) بجانب الشرقي من قرية النزلة أعلى سفح  الجبل بارتفاع 12 متر من القرية وهو يقع على بقعة من أجمل مناطق الفيوم  حيث يطل على وادي النزلة الذي يقع أسفل الدير ويتمتع بطبيعة من السحر  والجمال. تبلغ مساحة الدير 35 ألف متر مربع منها 15 ألف متر مربع عبارة عن  مدافن للأقباط بالقرية وضواحيها والباقي عبارة عن ساحة الكنيسة مباني  وخدمات ملحقة ، ودير المير تادرس بالمنزلة بالفيوم ، تم ترميمه وحالياً له  سور وبوابة كبيرة بمنارتين .​*
*تاريخ أنشاء الدير ​*
*ويرجع تاريخ إنشاء هذا الدير إلى القرون ألولى للمسيحية ، وقد كتب  القديس أنطونيوس الكبير رسالته العشرين إلى القديس ببنودة رئيس أديرة  الفيوم ​*
*كنائس الدير وأنشطته ​*
*أما تاريخ بناء الكنيسة الحالي يرجع إلى حوالي مائة عام تم تجديدها منذ  حوالي عشر سنوات، كما يوجد حجر في مباني الكنيسة مكتوب عليه 1598 ش وهو  يوجد في خورس السيدات بالكنيسة أي أن هذه الكنيسة أنشئت في عهد القديس  الأنبا إبرام المتنيح، وساحة الكنيسة التي باسم "الأمير تادرس" 300 متر  مربع وارتفاعها 7 متر.​*
* كما يوجد بجانب كنيسة الأمير تادرس كنيسة أخرى صغيرة المساحة باسم كنيسة  الأنبا صموئيل تم تدشينها عام 1989 وبالدير أيضاً مبنى للخدمة الاجتماعية  ومشغل ومركز طبي وعيادة وأنشطة محو أمية، كما يوجد بعض المباني المجاورة  للكنيسة والتي كانت تستخدم بالطوب اللبني والتي يتجمع بها الأقباط في شهر  مايو من كل عام للاحتفال بعيد الأمير تادرس وسط نهضة واحتفالية ضخمة تستمر  أسبوع ورغم بساطة المكان ولكنه يتمتع روحانية عالية وإقبال شعبي من أبناء  الفيوم ولا سيما أن هدوء المكان وروعة الطبيعة حوله تعطيه مساحة واسعة من  التأمل ترتفع فيها النفس في حوار مع الله، فلا شك إن دير الأمير تادرس  الشاطبي الذي يشرف عليه نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا إبرام أسقف الفيوم ويقوم  بخدمته القمص كيرلس جندي والقمص باخوميوس عدلي ويمثل مكانه من التاريخ  المسيحي بالفيوم داخل بلدنا مصر الحبيبة، ويتمتع كل من يذهب إليه ويسعد  بفرصة التأمل داخله.​*
*​*
  ​


----------

